# CTF-MTB für jedermann-WARSTEIN-NRW



## WATT-MTB.de (8. September 2006)

Hi, Warstein findet am 24.09 eine CTF(RTF fürd MTB) statt, 35 oder 70 km können auf gekennzeichneten STrecken absolviert werden, super Trails und coole Downhills erwarten Euch, Verpflegung usw alles vor Ort, Startgebühr incl Verpflegung 5 Euro..
Näheres unter 02902-58048 oder 02902-59671 ..


----------



## Freund Hein (24. September 2006)

ich bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (24. September 2006)

War absolut traumhaft - super tolle Streckenführung mit knackigen Singletrails, schweren Auffahrten (bis 24%) und schnellen, langen Downhills.
Recht familiäre Atmosphäre an den gut organisierten Verpflegungsstationen und lauter nette Leute.
Bin die große Runde (gemessene 1400 Hm) gefahren - einfach toll, wie die ihre CTF organisiert haben.
Bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, Felixxx


----------



## WATT-MTB.de (24. September 2006)

Danke für das Lob, wir haben uns auch über die Teilnahme von über 130 Bikern gefreut.. Wir hoffen Ihr erzählt das es gefallen hat und wir können noch viele Biker begrüssen !
 




Felixxx schrieb:


> War absolut traumhaft - super tolle Streckenführung mit knackigen Singletrails, schweren Auffahrten (bis 24%) und schnellen, langen Downhills.
> Recht familiäre Atmosphäre an den gut organisierten Verpflegungsstationen und lauter nette Leute.
> Bin die große Runde (gemessene 1400 Hm) gefahren - einfach toll, wie die ihre CTF organisiert haben.
> Bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, Felixxx


----------



## Freund Hein (24. September 2006)

klasse Wegfuehrung, trotz Heimvorteil grandiose abfahrten bzw herrliches Bergaufradeln ..

klasse Verpflegung an den Kontrollstellen

wobei ich sagen muss, dass wenn das stimmt das die kleine Runde ab Waldfrieden nur noch die Trasse entlang nach Belecke fuehrte ich das ein wenig traurig finde, da es doch so viele andere schoene Wege gibt. (falls dieses stimme sollte, mit der Wegfuehrung)

mfg
der Hein


----------



## Jane86 (25. September 2006)

Ich muss auch sagen: Einfach klasse! Die Strecke war wirklich traumhaft und abwechslungsreich, die Beschilderung - zum ersten Mal bei einer meiner CTFs - lückenlos ausgezeichnet. Eine Verpflegungsstation mehr am Anfang wäre wünschenswert gewesen, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe soll das im nächsten Jahr auch wieder so sein.

Nur: Vielleicht sollten die Warsteiner ein wenig mehr Werbung im Internet machen. Den Link zur aktuellen Seite der CTF hat mir ein Freund erst einen Tag vorher geschickt, ich habe die Seite vorher trotz Suche nicht gefunden.

Wenn möglich bin ich im nächsten Jahr auch wieder dabei!


----------



## Freund Hein (25. September 2006)

Freund Hein schrieb:


> ... das die kleine Runde ab Waldfrieden nur noch die Trasse entlang nach Belecke fuehrte ich das ein wenig traurig finde, da es doch so viele andere schoene Wege gibt. (falls dieses stimme sollte, mit der Wegfuehrung)
> 
> mfg
> der Hein



laut heute erhaltenden insider informationen  .. schoenes wort ..
war es doch nocht so wie ich befuerchtet hatte .. 

ich hoffe das ich naechstes jahr mitfahren kann .. evtl dann soagr mit meinem monotonen .. 

mfg der Hein


----------



## Felixxx (25. September 2006)

Meinste jetzt doch nicht ernst, oder? Bist nicht mitgefahren und schreibst solche Kommentare?


----------



## martn (26. September 2006)

mensch joseph. ich glaub, ich muss dich nächstes jahr irgendwann ma mitm bike besuchen kommen. vllt wär diese veranstaltung ja ne gute gelegenheit. aber wir wolln ma nichts überstürzen...


----------



## Freund Hein (26. September 2006)

@ felixx: ich habe durch hoeren sagen mitbekommen das die kleine runde (welche ich nicht mitgefahren bin) ab dem Kontrollpunkt nur noch parallel zur Strasse zum Zielpunkt gefuehrt wurde.
Dieses hat sich aber durch nachfragen als Falsch herausgestellt.

diese formulierung besser ? ..

und ..  ich bin ebenfalls die grosse runde gefahren ..

@ paps: musst machen sag dir dann nochmal bescheid .. oder komm zum nightriden


----------



## Felixxx (27. September 2006)

Bitte um Vergebung - musst aber zugeben, dass man das durchaus so verstehen konnte, oder?

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freund Hein (27. September 2006)

man nennt mich auch den daemon der verwirrtheit .. deswegen  .. .. keep smiling .


----------



## Eddigofast (10. Juni 2008)

Nachdem die letztjährige CTF, Kyrill zum Opfer gefallen ist scheint sie dieses Jahr am 21.09 wieder stattzufinden! Weiß jemand etwas konkretes Streckenlängen etc.? Weil die Seite des Veranstalters sich im Aufbau befindet!

 Termin aus dem BDR Kalender !


----------



## WATT-MTB.de (10. Juni 2008)

HI, ja die CTF findet statt, näheres demnächst auf der HP, die Strecken sind ähnlich wie 2006, leichte Änderungen, einige Singletrails mehr, eine Verpfelgungsstation mehr auf der langen Strecke ! wer schon einen flyer möchte, bitte emailadresse bekanntgeben, sende ich zu,CU in WARSTEIN 21.9.08


----------



## Jane86 (1. September 2008)

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nachfragen: Findet die CTF statt? Man findet im Internet gar nichts dazu, bisher habe ich auch keinen Flyer bekommen.

Ich wär sonst gerne dabei - die CTF 2006 war einfach super!

Gruß
Jane


----------



## WATT-MTB.de (2. September 2008)

CTF findet statt am 21.09, definitiv, schick mal deine mailadresse dann sende ich einen flyer !!


----------



## Floh007 (5. September 2008)

Hallo!

Sende mir bitte auch einen Flyer zu. 
Die 2006er konnte ich wegen Sturz nicht zu Ende fahren.

Meine e-mail: [email protected]

Für Deine Bemühung dankend,

mit sportlichem Gruss

Heinz aus Dortmund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WATT-MTB.de (5. September 2008)

Hallo INFOS zur CTF in WARSTEIN ab sofort unter

www.watt-mtb.de

Wir freuen uns auf EUCH!!


----------



## sphere5 (15. September 2008)

Hat jemand aus Dortmund Lust dahinzu fahren? Zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## ismay (22. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Das war gestern eine echt tolle CTF.
Steile Anstiege, super schnelle Abfahrten und vor allem eine vorbildliche Ausschilderung.

Es hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## sphere5 (22. September 2008)

Ja, kann ich nur bestätigen! Hat richtig Spass gemacht.
Schade nur, das nicht mehr Leute gekommen sind.


----------



## Eddigofast (22. September 2008)

sphere5 schrieb:


> Schade nur, das nicht mehr Leute gekommen sind.



Das werden jedes Jahr mehr, da sich eine gute Veranstaltung schnell herumspricht!


----------



## asc09 (1. September 2009)

*CTF - WATT Warstein (12.09.2009)*
Termin: Sa, 12.09.2009 
Titel: 7. Warsteiner Country-Tourenfahrt 
km: 48 
Veranstalter: Warsteiner All Terrain Team e.V. 
Startort: Paul-Cramer-Allee
59581 Warstein 
Startplatz: Montgolfiade-Gelände Warsteiner Brauerei 
Startzeit: 09:00-10:30


----------



## WATT-MTB.de (10. September 2009)

Infos und GPS download zur CTF in Warstein unter
www.watt-mtb.de

Bis Samstag !!!


----------



## SBIKERC (11. September 2009)

dann werde ich mir moin mal mein Trophy Shirt abholen


----------



## ses-motorsport (12. September 2009)

Sehr schöne Strecke, gut ausgeschildert und tolle Trail-Passagen. Leider gingen die MTB-ler im getümmel der Läufer unter. 

59km und 3h 26 min. Nicht ganz zufrieden aber ok. Am Ende ging leider nicht mehr viel.


----------



## WATT-MTB.de (12. September 2009)

´SORRY, danke fürs kommen, hätten uns über noch mehr Teilnehmer gefreut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A4L (12. September 2009)

WATT-MTB.de schrieb:


> ´SORRY, danke fürs kommen, hätten uns über noch mehr Teilnehmer gefreut!!!



Datum war mit dem parallel stattfindenden P-Weg etwas unglücklich, sonst wäre Warstein auf jeden Fall eine Reise Wert gewesen.

Evtl. nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Eddigofast (13. September 2009)

Das sehe ich genauso, viele sind heute beim P-Weg dabei gewesen und nicht wenige von denen wären gern in Warstein mitgefahren.


----------



## SBIKERC (13. September 2009)

abschließend kann ich sagen das mir die Strecke gut gefallen hat, hatte viel von einer Sauerland Marathon Strecke
dank Navi habe ich den Start auch gut gefunden aber im Ort habe ich kein einziges Hinweisschild auf die Veranstaltung gefunden
nach dem Rennen gingen die Biker unter den tausenden anderen Besuchern des Drachenfestes voll unter, kein Lecker kuchen und nur Würstchen vom E-Hert
mein erhoftes Trophy Shirt gab es auch net, zwar eine Flasche aber naja ist ja net eure Sache
kurz gesagt:gute Strecke + Ausschilderung + Verpflegung auf der Strecke aber mit schlechten Rahmenprogramm vor und nachher


----------



## WATT-MTB.de (14. September 2009)

Hi, hallo, Kuchenbüffet gab es reichlich im Pilot Inn, sogar bis 18:00 Uhr, das war bei der Anmeldung auch angeschlagen. Hinweise auf den Startplatz der CTF gab es auch, denke ihr habt es aufgrund der WIM Ausschilderung übersehen, hat ja jeder gefunden Die Brauereischilder sind ja eh riesig. Das Trophyshirt hat mit unserer Veranstaltung nichts zu tun, trotzdem danke fürd Feedback, werden nächstes Jahr nochmal die Ausschilderung zum Start verbessern


----------

